# Unidetified Animal Killed Pigs Update



## HawgHunterMK (Dec 24, 2010)

Some of yall may remember a post a couple months ago of a story about some pigs me and my buddy had that were killed and drug out of the pen! at the time the we wernt sure what did it but it killed 3 and injured 1 that we had to  shoot!  Well today bout 3 months later went back out to feed them and the 3 that were left had no ears and were layin in a pool of blood inside the pen! there sides were ripped up ears were gone tails were laying around and they would barely lift there heads! so i ended up shooting them (didnt want them to suffer) at this point i figured it was dogs because i didnt have any well pigs that could run around the pen and cover up the dog tracks and these tracks were everywere! well the land owner set a large coon trap yesterday with cat food just tryin to catch a couple coons to our suprize this morning there was a pitbull in there this mornin that was definatley not a pet. so i do believe the mistery was solved! to bad we didnt catch a panther or sasquatch lol (land owner wants to call the pound im just wanna shoot the dog what yall think?)


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2010)

HawgHunterMK said:


> Some of yall may remember a post a couple months ago of a story about some pigs me and my buddy had that were killed and drug out of the pen! at the time the we wernt sure what did it but it killed 3 and injured 1 that we had to  shoot!  Well today bout 3 months later went back out to feed them and the 3 that were left had no ears and were layin in a pool of blood inside the pen! there sides were ripped up ears were gone tails were laying around and they would barely lift there heads! so i ended up shooting them (didnt want them to suffer) at this point i figured it was dogs because i didnt have any well pigs that could run around the pen and cover up the dog tracks and these tracks were everywere! well the land owner set a large coon trap yesterday with cat food just tryin to catch a couple coons to our suprize this morning there was a pitbull in there this mornin that was definatley not a pet. so i do believe the mistery was solved! to bad we didnt catch a panther or sasquatch lol (land owner wants to call the pound im just wanna shoot the dog what yall think?)





Whatever you do, just don`t talk about it here.  I`m grinnin`, but I`m serious.    It`s Christmas Eve, and we don`t want any arguments today.

Sorry about your hogs. Glad you found out what it was.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Whatever you do, just don`t talk about it here.  I`m grinnin`, but I`m serious.    It`s Christmas Eve, and we don`t want any arguments today.
> 
> Sorry about your hogs. Glad you found out what it was.



haha preciate it nic


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 24, 2010)

*I dont know*

what you should do...


----------



## JWT (Dec 24, 2010)

You will get in more trouble shootin a dog than a person! Just the way our system works!! Sorry about your pigs


----------



## one hogman (Dec 24, 2010)

I would Let the Pound have it since you have mentioned  it on here,  in the future  [ IMO]you take care of business BUT keep it to yourself, and ONLY yourself.!.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 24, 2010)

Shootittay itittay yourselfittay.(Hope you're fluent in pig latin.)


----------



## 1ncamo (Dec 24, 2010)

JWT said:


> You will get in more trouble shootin a dog than a person! Just the way our system works!! Sorry about your pigs



Ive always been under the impression that dogs (uncollared, feral, wild, abandoned, whatever) that were chasing or killing livestock or game were open for shooting anytime, is this not the case here in GA?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 24, 2010)

if it had a history...i think yes...he still doesn't know if that is what did it...i am sure he will do the right thing

Have a Merry Christmas all


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 25, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> Shootittay itittay yourselfittay.(Hope you're fluent in pig latin.)



Between Nic's and your post I laughed so hard I had coffee come outta my nose!!


----------



## dwh8417 (Dec 25, 2010)

You should call animal control.  They should test it for rabies as well just to be on the safe side.  As far as shooting it yourself-  You can shoot it if it is attacking livestock.  But since it isn't currently a threat (cause you have it trapped) you would be committing animal cruelty.   You also can't be 100% sure it was the one causing the damage either.  If I were you I would want to know if it was rabid- Dogs dont always show the "foaming at the mouth" that is the trademark of rabies.     Merry Christmas.


----------



## vonnick52 (Dec 25, 2010)

No disrespect intended....but who cares if it has rabies?  All the hogs it bit are dead and didn't get ahold of a person.  Animal control is going to spend taxpayer money to do something that should cost less than a nickle!

Heck, if it ain't showing people aggression, it might make a good catch dog.


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 25, 2010)

Long atv ride into the swamp with two, long ride out with one...


----------



## dwh8417 (Dec 25, 2010)

vonnick52 said:


> No disrespect intended....but who cares if it has rabies?  All the hogs it bit are dead and didn't get ahold of a person.  Animal control is going to spend taxpayer money to do something that should cost less than a nickle!
> 
> Heck, if it ain't showing people aggression, it might make a good catch dog.



Well, you dont know that it didn't get ahold of a person or make contact with a neighbors dog.... and if it has rabies it means it got it from something else in the area.  And if you have rabies in the area you want to know since rabies is 100% fatal in people if not treated.  Also-  It only costs about $15 to have it shipped and tested, so Its not like your tax paying money is being wasted.  

No disrespect intended, but it seems irresponsible not to have it checked out.  Chances are there is nothing, but what is there to lose?  But hey, if people just want to "shoot the dog" what can you do? Just my opinion.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Dec 26, 2010)

I Know What I Would Do...And You Fine Folks Would Not Be Reading About It Here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Pit Bull? What Pit Bull? I don't see no stinkin Pit Bull!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 26, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> Shootittay itittay yourselfittay.(Hope you're fluent in pig latin.)



Fluent in pig-latin yes, but I'm not sure what language this is?


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Dec 26, 2010)

dwh8417 said:


> You should call animal control.  They should test it for rabies as well just to be on the safe side.  As far as shooting it yourself-  You can shoot it if it is attacking livestock.  But since it isn't currently a threat (cause you have it trapped) you would be committing animal cruelty.   You also can't be 100% sure it was the one causing the damage either.  If I were you I would want to know if it was rabid- Dogs dont always show the "foaming at the mouth" that is the trademark of rabies.     Merry Christmas.



Let it out of the cage and it will be a threat, then shoot it. Best like the the others have said, do what you gotta do and keep it to yourself.


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 26, 2010)

Loose lips sink ships...........


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 26, 2010)

They have a saying in Montana about dealing with bad grizzly bears: "Shoot, shovel and shut up."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> They have a saying in Montana about dealing with bad grizzly bears: "Shoot, shovel and shut up."





Kinda like how we deal with dog shootin` threads.


----------



## GaLaw2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Any animal with rabies stops eating as the sickness advances. shoot it!


----------



## redneckacorn (Dec 26, 2010)

Treehuggers and PETApanzies everywhere, do what you gotta do and do it alone and don't tell anyone. This ain't the same place we lived in 20 years ago, there are people out there that will see you proscecuted for killing any dog or cat for animal cruelty. It's insane and ridiculous but it is what we have come too.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 27, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> They have a saying in Montana about dealing with bad grizzly bears: "Shoot, shovel and shut up."



SSS


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 27, 2010)

They say the same thing in colorado about Mtn. Lions.  X 2 on the catch dog.  Have it tested then see what it can do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> SSS


 
That means something completly different in the barracks..


----------



## breampole (Dec 30, 2010)

§ 4-8-5. Cruelty To Dogs; Authorized Killing Of Dogs 


(a) No person shall perform a cruel act on any dog; nor shall any person harm, maim, or kill any dog, or attempt to do so, except that a person may: 

(1) Defend his person or property, or the person or property of another, from injury or damage being caused by a dog; or 

(2) Kill any dog causing injury or damage to any livestock or poultry.

(b) The method used for killing the dog shall be designed to be as humane as is possible under the circumstances. A person who humanely kills a dog under the circumstances indicated in subsection (a) of this Code section shall incur no liability for such death.

(c) This Code section shall not be construed to limit in any way the authority or duty of any law enforcement officer, dog or rabies control officer, humane society, or veterinarian.


----------



## JRigs (Jan 3, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> They have a saying in Montana about dealing with bad grizzly bears: "Shoot, shovel and shut up."



What he said.  SSS


----------



## txsteele (Feb 5, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> They have a saying in Montana about dealing with bad grizzly bears: "Shoot, shovel and shut up."



Thank you   SSS

That's what we say here in Texas too


----------

